# Ferrari 458 Rosso Fuoco four day paint correction detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ferrari 458 Rosso Corsa four day paint correction detail*

Hello guys,

Another catch up on write ups which was long time overdue! In this instalment we have a beautiful Ferrari 458 Italia in Rosso Corsa which needed the Eurogloss Prestige TLC.
The Ferrari dealer that sold it to my client didn't take much care in terms of predelivery and it showed as you will see in a moment .
In order to stream line my write-ups I need to cut down on the babble and concentrate more on the detail and that is what I will do on all my write ups from now on.
So please excuse the short write-ups!
Enjoy!





































More refining to do 






































Thank you for watching

Mario


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! ☺


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mario! I see it's been changed but the thread title says Rosso Fuoco, but I'm sure it's Rosso Corsa!

Here is Fuoco... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341830&highlight=ferrari

Stunning colour.

Nice work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great reflection shot on the rear quarter Mario.

Rupes yellow pads... Which polishes did you opt for?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Great job Mario! I see it's been changed but the thread title says Rosso Fuoco, but I'm sure it's Rosso Corsa!
> 
> Here is Fuoco... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341830&highlight=ferrari
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon ! Yes it has been changed, I realized that when I posted this thread that i had made a mistake instead of writing Rosso Corsa I wrote Rosso Fuoco !

It is indeed Rosso Corsa !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Great reflection shot on the rear quarter Mario.
> 
> Rupes yellow pads... Which polishes did you opt for?


Thanks Dan,

I really can't remember which polishes I used I think Rupes not sure or Mother's Professional !

Mario


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Mario! It's now looking how a Ferrari should! 

I love the 458's, they would have to be the nicest looking out of the Ferraris!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Trully amazing Mario..glad to see your works here everytime pal


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Dan,
> 
> I really can't remember which polishes I used I think Rupes not sure or Mother's Professional !
> 
> Mario


Mario, if I recall you are a fan of opti-coat2.0 have you tried and tested the opti gloss coat that has replaced it? Would be interested in your thoughts.. Dan


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love it , nice work


----------

